# Abandoned Ireland



## neill (Mar 31, 2011)

I found this website today 'Abandoned Ireland', here's the link:

http://www.abandonedireland.com/start.html

There's a few places that I did some 15 years ago and some good memories of exploring Ireland

N.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2011)

I love this site. Short but interesting write-ups of his explores as well as fab pics. 
Have a look at 'The Spirit House' under Wicklow, if you want to read something truly scary. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 31, 2011)

Impressive was a bit unsure of the panarama type photo's till I hit the yellow button.


----------



## mookster (Mar 31, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> I love this site. Short but interesting write-ups of his explores as well as fab pics.
> Have a look at 'The Spirit House' under Wicklow, if you want to read something truly scary. You won't be disappointed!



Wow

Great site that


----------



## Faing (Mar 31, 2011)

tis class alright, got loads of good one in it.old abbey in limerick is half mile up our lane, i walk past every day witt my dogs and never think to do the place cos its been overdone on many websites over here.there use to be a mansion houseon the same plot but sonny pulled it down to bilsd a bungalow. he took a jcb to the library and bulldosed the books into the ground. we are only just realising what value some of the old places have over here. also on the same farm is a williamite house that is delict and i will put up some pics soon if you like.



















here a nother good irish site
http://urbanexploration.ie/community_forum/index.php


----------

